# How Long Should An Exoterra Glo Bulb Last???



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry if this is the wrong section.

Since we bought our crestie Rez in October 2008 we've had two Exoterra Heat Glo 100w bulbs die on us, one after about two months and one today. The first time it went with a spectacular bang at 5am, taking the fuses in both the holder and the thermostat with it. Today it was making a strange noise this morning so we turned it off for an hour or so, and when I turned it back on the bulb was dead. I've checked both fuses and both are ok. :censor:
We're always careful not to spray near the bulb but it is on 24hours a day (very cold house).

How long should they last? Is this normal? They are pretty expensive so I hope we're not going to be shelling out £10 every couple of months on bulbs while Rez is around!!! (Of course if need be we will but not without whinging!)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd take it back to where you purchased it from. Never used them tbh, but i would have thought they should last much longer than yours have.
Do they emit uv? If not i would use a normal spot bulb.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

I had 2 exo terra bulbs go in a few months. My 1st Zoo Med bulb is still going strong after several months.


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

They don't emit U.V but they're to heat a crestie overnight so I didn't think a normal bulb would be right? 

We took it back and were told that they should only last about three months anyway, so we're looking into getting ceramic bulbs instead, but it means changing the stat and the holder too so it's going to be fairly expensive.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Sarah1340 said:


> They don't emit U.V but they're to heat a crestie overnight so I didn't think a normal bulb would be right?
> 
> We took it back and were told that they should only last about three months anyway, so we're looking into getting ceramic bulbs instead, but it means changing the stat and the holder too so it's going to be fairly expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


The best solution go to sainsbury's and buy a back of bulbs. They are the same bulb and a hell of alot cheaper. I use sainsbury's basic 60w light bulbs as heat lamps in all of my vivs and they are a pound for 4.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sarah1340 said:


> They don't emit U.V but they're to heat a crestie overnight so I didn't think a normal bulb would be right?
> 
> We took it back and were told that they should only last about three months anyway, so we're looking into getting ceramic bulbs instead, but it means changing the stat and the holder too so it's going to be fairly expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Try the Zoo Med bulbs. They have proved to be far more reliable for me.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Sarah1340 said:


> They don't emit U.V but they're to heat a crestie overnight so I didn't think a normal bulb would be right?
> 
> We took it back and were told that they should only last about three months anyway, so we're looking into getting ceramic bulbs instead, but it means changing the stat and the holder too so it's going to be fairly expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


 what stat are you using?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

there suposed to last 6 months before needing a replacement


----------

